

Palm introduces Palm Pre Plus: 16GB, coming to Verizon on January 25th - navanit
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/07/palm-introduces-palm-pre-plus-16gb-coming-to-verizon-on-januar/

======
LancerDragoon
I don't live anywhere near the US and I really really wish Palm would actually
release some form of the Palm Pre where I live. It's been... what, a year
since it was first launched and still no version for the South East Asian
market.

